# Why Breitling



## Caro (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I am currently preparing a study about exclusive watches in terms of positioning for the purpose of my master, and I would very much like you to tell me why and what you find Breitling so special about, what you find is so ownable by them, so specific that others don't have (exm. TagHeur, Bell&Ross, Omega). 
Whatever you feel like saying about sharing your experience is welcome!


----------



## CaptRimmer (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Caro, where do I start?
I love the look, feel, quality, robustness and image of Breitling.
I've owned lots of different brands including U-Boat, Omega, Rolex, Panerai, Casio, Cartier, Glycine and Oris and I've always come back to Breilitng. Whilst most of those other brands have their own merits, for me, Breitling is top of the pile.
I'm sure there are "better" (sorry for the poor, non descriptive word) brands out there but I guess you'll have to pay a lot more for them.
My only wish for Breitling is that they don't become the Yves Saint Laurent of watches....what was once the preserve of New Bond Street and other very selected outlets, you can now find in Matalan.
Cheers,
Capt


----------



## jojo (Feb 10, 2006)

Caro said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am currently preparing a study about exclusive watches in terms of positioning for the purpose of my master, and I would very much like you to tell me why and what you find Breitling so special about, what you find is so ownable by them, so specific that others don't have (exm. TagHeur, Bell&Ross, Omega).
> Whatever you feel like saying about sharing your experience is welcome!


For me it's about feeling, what I stand for, who am I, something I can identify with, but ultimately what I once saw as a child was used Breitling Navitimer 806 that I asked my father to buy me.
unfortunately when he bought a very expensive digital wristwatch

today 35 years later, I have not just one like that watch I saw, but exaktly same from my birth year 1966.
to date has several other Breitling watches and as with everything else sold some second retained depending on various factors

thanks to the case of luxury watch is the difference from the usual, consumption of normal watches has become totally worthless,
Expensive watches are more servicefriendly that promotes and protects the environment instead of disposable

jonas


----------



## danielcm (Jun 28, 2009)

Caro said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am currently preparing a study about exclusive watches in terms of positioning for the purpose of my master, and I would very much like you to tell me why and what you find Breitling so special about, what you find is so ownable by them, so specific that others don't have (exm. TagHeur, Bell&Ross, Omega).
> Whatever you feel like saying about sharing your experience is welcome!


Hi Caro,

First off, i like Breitling's image as instrument for professionals. Its nice to know you get an excellent robust timepiece whenever you buy one. I read some people are scared of wearing their seamasters on beach, it aint happening with my steelfish, mine's a tank. Second point, i like Breitling's design. I know its based on personal taste, but the small details appeal to me. from the dial to the hands to the markers to the logo, Breitling is most of the time spot on. Lastly, though not entirely logical, Breitling gives me the kick. I have several other nice watches but they dont talk to me like my Bs.

I hope this helps on your study, good luck. |>

-daniel


----------



## Law4778 (Nov 11, 2008)

CaptRimmer said:


> Hi Caro, where do I start?
> I love the look, feel, quality, robustness and image of Breitling.
> I've owned lots of different brands including U-Boat, Omega, Rolex, Panerai, Casio, Cartier, Glycine and Oris and I've always come back to Breilitng. Whilst most of those other brands have their own merits, for me, Breitling is top of the pile.
> I'm sure there are "better" (sorry for the poor, non descriptive word) brands out there but I guess you'll have to pay a lot more for them.
> ...


Capt i cant say i have ever been in a matalan but if they sell Breitling im off there tomorrow. Or have i missed the point:think:


----------



## 425Ranger (Aug 27, 2007)

My Master.... thats rich.


----------



## helderberg (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm a 61 year old plumber. I got involved with Breitling when I was looking at Tissot. Hard to put into words but an analogy. Here, take your Ferrari for a ride then get back into my Yugo and go home. Once I handled the Breitling I could not go back. I also have handled, with the intent of purchase, other brands. I have too many Breitling's to add to the four I have to spend 6-7 grand on another brand. Don't misunderstand, I believe many other brands are a match for the accuracy and build quality but I have yet to find a design or if you will, style, that can push my buttons like a Breitling. This is a very personal thing I realize and people who love other brands will have this same argument but just insert their brand where I have Breitling. 
If I had to state it in one thought it would be that the watches I have are both classy, classic, functional, with a look that is not ostentatious, though their are models that do go over the top in the line in my opinion.
Best health, Frank


----------



## thegap (Nov 2, 2009)

I view Breitling as a more exclusive time piece. I think if you would ask a normal watch owner (that has at least a slight interest of watches) which they would prefer to own, I would guess the name Tag and Rolex would come out of their mouth before Breitling. For instance, where I work, there are at least 15 people that I know of who wear Tag and Rolex. Wen my co-workers actually see me wearing the Breitling, it always gets more compliments than the ones who are wearing the Tag and Rolex ones. So, I consider my time piece more exclusive and not something everyone else has.


----------



## CaptRimmer (Dec 30, 2008)

Law4778 said:


> Capt i cant say i have ever been in a matalan but if they sell Breitling im off there tomorrow. Or have i missed the point:think:


Well Law, back in the day, the only places you could get YSL clothes from was some very, very exclusive shops (their haute coutre I'm pleased to say still is). Now they have "sold out", they are everywhere...or at least were until it became very naff. I'm sure Yves is turning in his grave.
I'm sure that won't happen to Breitling but if it does, I like you, will do the Frank!
Cheers,
Capt


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

hi caro. i've concentrated my breitling purchases on the windrider line. mayhaps other brands make more robust, bombproof, high water resisitant pieces, but they will cost far more than any comparable breitling. my collection; breitling chronomat evo 300m, breitling headwind 500m, incoming breitling colt gmt 500m, and certified chronometers all. the question then becomes transposed, why not breitling?:think:


----------



## igorycha (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi Caro,

An interesting topic you've chosen for your master. Why Breitling? Why Nokia? Or may be you prefer Motorolla? Have you seen in Public forum how many people don't like Breitling? Firstly I was a little bit upset, I took it too personal. But then, hei, I don't like Panerai or Omega. Just peacefully don't like. To be more precise - I don't feel some brands. And I feel Breitling! I would like to have JLC or Vacheron Constantin, but they would not take place of my Breitling. These are beautiful pieces, but too expencive for everyday use and I think not so durable as Breitling. 
Of course there is a big deal of marketing. I knew the name Breitling long ago I could imagine I will have one. You may kill me, but I don't understand 5k for Seiko, though I believe they have cool movement. Buying a watch I personally buy not just a piece of metal and mechanism, I buy a piece of dream if you wish. That's what marketing about - selling dreams. Right?


----------



## ff424 (Jan 1, 2008)

Why Breitling...? its the same reason we drive Range Rovers and not a Ford Explorer, its the same reason we eat a Peter Lugers Steakhouse in Brooklyn and not at Applesbees in Times Square, its the same reason you fly First Class and not coach, its the same reason you appreciate the original Rollerball movie and not the remake (showing my age), and so and so on, maybe I'm just different, but its funny how my co-workers always want to check out my Chrono Avenger or Avenger Skyland, while removing their Rolex or Tag as they lay it on there desk...funny thing, I never ask to see their watch? I guess maybe I'm an A#@hole in their eyes, but who cares, I like my gear and I know you guys like yours, after all you wouldn't be on here late at night posting your thoughts like a mental patient. Have a great weekend.


----------



## UJU (Apr 13, 2009)

I need a robust watch that can I can wear anywhere without a worry. I also feel that the design matches my personality.


----------



## poppydog (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm not a Breitling enthusiast per se, but do own a SS and a Ti Seawolf. I only have dive watches since that's my interest, but I particularly enjoy the Breitlings I own for their distinctive, robust, tool-watch look. I also have Omegas and Rolexes which I enjoy just as much for different reasons.


----------



## Caro (Apr 9, 2010)

CaptRimmer said:


> Hi Caro, where do I start?
> I love the look, feel, quality, robustness and image of Breitling.
> I've owned lots of different brands including U-Boat, Omega, Rolex, Panerai, Casio, Cartier, Glycine and Oris and I've always come back to Breilitng. Whilst most of those other brands have their own merits, for me, Breitling is top of the pile.
> I'm sure there are "better" (sorry for the poor, non descriptive word) brands out there but I guess you'll have to pay a lot more for them.
> ...


:thanks
Hi Capt,
I understand Breitling afficionados seem to have a very specific perception of this brand, could you maybe try to help me a little further by explaining what exactly you find appealing in their image, or more exactly what you feel is their image, and what makes it top of the pile though you have owned many other brands. I surely understand being a Breitling owner makes you part of a different "club" if I could say so, not the mainstream one and that you seem to appreciate that.
KR,
Caro


----------



## Caro (Apr 9, 2010)

jojo said:


> For me it's about feeling, what I stand for, who am I, something I can identify with, but ultimately what I once saw as a child was used Breitling Navitimer 806 that I asked my father to buy me.
> unfortunately when he bought a very expensive digital wristwatch
> 
> today 35 years later, I have not just one like that watch I saw, but exaktly same from my birth year 1966.
> ...


Thanks a lot Jonas,
I see you have a strong connection with this brand.
Could you somehow try to be more specific about this thing that you say "it's about feeling, what I stand for, who I am, something I can identify with", I find this comment very interesting in terms of how you connect to the brand and its universe.
Cheers,
Caro


----------



## Caro (Apr 9, 2010)

helderberg said:


> I'm a 61 year old plumber. I got involved with Breitling when I was looking at Tissot. Hard to put into words but an analogy. Here, take your Ferrari for a ride then get back into my Yugo and go home. Once I handled the Breitling I could not go back. I also have handled, with the intent of purchase, other brands. I have too many Breitling's to add to the four I have to spend 6-7 grand on another brand. Don't misunderstand, I believe many other brands are a match for the accuracy and build quality but I have yet to find a design or if you will, style, that can push my buttons like a Breitling. This is a very personal thing I realize and people who love other brands will have this same argument but just insert their brand where I have Breitling.
> If I had to state it in one thought it would be that the watches I have are both classy, classic, functional, with a look that is not ostentatious, though their are models that do go over the top in the line in my opinion.
> Best health, Frank


Hi Frank,
Thanks a lot for your reply, it means a lot to me especially when coming from someone who owns several Breitling watches, they seem to push you buttons as you nicely say.
could yo just help me understand if that "thing that really pushes your buttons" is just a matter of design or is there something else you are sensitive to?
Caro
Best


----------



## Caro (Apr 9, 2010)

danielcm said:


> Hi Caro,
> 
> First off, i like Breitling's image as instrument for professionals. Its nice to know you get an excellent robust timepiece whenever you buy one. I read some people are scared of wearing their seamasters on beach, it aint happening with my steelfish, mine's a tank. Second point, i like Breitling's design. I know its based on personal taste, but the small details appeal to me. from the dial to the hands to the markers to the logo, Breitling is most of the time spot on. Lastly, though not entirely logical, Breitling gives me the kick. I have several other nice watches but they dont talk to me like my Bs.
> 
> ...


:thanks Many thanks Daniel for wishing me good luck!
What i like most in your message and that really got me interested is when you say Breitling gives you a kick. The key is always in things we don't find logical when something really appeals to us, could you try to tell me more about this "kick", is it when you look at the watch on your wrist, is it about what it says about you somehow to others (and if the case, what do you think people see in you wearing a Breitling, what does it say about you) etc. This would really help me build a perception of so called brand territoy abd what makes brand preference.
Thanks!
Caro


----------



## Caro (Apr 9, 2010)

danielcm said:


> Hi Caro,
> 
> First off, i like Breitling's image as instrument for professionals. Its nice to know you get an excellent robust timepiece whenever you buy one. I read some people are scared of wearing their seamasters on beach, it aint happening with my steelfish, mine's a tank. Second point, i like Breitling's design. I know its based on personal taste, but the small details appeal to me. from the dial to the hands to the markers to the logo, Breitling is most of the time spot on. Lastly, though not entirely logical, Breitling gives me the kick. I have several other nice watches but they dont talk to me like my Bs.
> 
> ...


:thanks Many thanks Daniel for wishing me good luck!
What i like most in your message and that really got me interested is when you say Breitling gives you a kick. The key is always in things we don't find logical when something really appeals to us, could you try to tell me more about this "kick", is it when you look at the watch on your wrist, is it about what it says about you somehow to others (and if the case, what do you think people see in you wearing a Breitling, what does it say about you) etc. This would really help me build a perception of so called brand territory and what makes brand preference.
Thanks!
Caro


----------



## jojo (Feb 10, 2006)

One kick is when you sit in your own and take photos and not expect the outcome to trill you even that you know the rich detail at your watch

but once this happens and you get a Wow moment

then a forum like this is one of the best way that you can post pictures without other think you are crazy

this was one









regarding other moment is when i brought a new watch and later in the evening sitting in my living-room and cant take my eyes from the watch

things you have to sacrifice to get is always more trilling to have


----------



## Caro (Apr 9, 2010)

thegap said:


> I view Breitling as a more exclusive time piece. I think if you would ask a normal watch owner (that has at least a slight interest of watches) which they would prefer to own, I would guess the name Tag and Rolex would come out of their mouth before Breitling. For instance, where I work, there are at least 15 people that I know of who wear Tag and Rolex. Wen my co-workers actually see me wearing the Breitling, it always gets more compliments than the ones who are wearing the Tag and Rolex ones. So, I consider my time piece more exclusive and not something everyone else has.


Thanks a lot!
I must say I really got valuable feedback! 
When you say "more exclusive" you tend to say that it is not "widespread" as some of the other brands are (Tag or Rolex). Do you mean you somehow feel more individualistic because you are not a "mainstreamer" like the owners of Rolex or Tag (which are beautiful pieces as well)? What is one of the reasons that helped you chose Breitling among other brands? And could you also try to tell me why you think you get more compliments with your Breitling, what you think could be the perception of your colleagues? Do you to some extent feel "different" because you made that choice and do you think others can perceive it that way?
Lots of questions, I know, but this is really very interesting as a watch is one of the rare pieces of jewelry men wear everyday, besides clothes, so it has a symbolic statement.
Cheers,
Caro


----------



## Caro (Apr 9, 2010)

novedl said:


> hi caro. i've concentrated my breitling purchases on the windrider line. mayhaps other brands make more robust, bombproof, high water resisitant pieces, but they will cost far more than any comparable breitling. my collection; breitling chronomat evo 300m, breitling headwind 500m, incoming breitling colt gmt 500m, and certified chronometers all. the question then becomes transposed, why not breitling?:think:


Thanks for your answer.
Do you own other brands but Breitling? Is your choice for robustness for instance motivated by your occupation? and finally do you wear your Breitling watch everyday?
KR,
Caro


----------



## Caro (Apr 9, 2010)

igorycha said:


> Hi Caro,
> 
> An interesting topic you've chosen for your master. Why Breitling? Why Nokia? Or may be you prefer Motorolla? Have you seen in Public forum how many people don't like Breitling? Firstly I was a little bit upset, I took it too personal. But then, hei, I don't like Panerai or Omega. Just peacefully don't like. To be more precise - I don't feel some brands. And I feel Breitling! I would like to have JLC or Vacheron Constantin, but they would not take place of my Breitling. These are beautiful pieces, but too expencive for everyday use and I think not so durable as Breitling.
> Of course there is a big deal of marketing. I knew the name Breitling long ago I could imagine I will have one. You may kill me, but I don't understand 5k for Seiko, though I believe they have cool movement. Buying a watch I personally buy not just a piece of metal and mechanism, I buy a piece of dream if you wish. That's what marketing about - selling dreams. Right?


Very well said, "a piece of dream", but what exactly you feel you are being when it comes to Breitling, what is the dream?
Thanks a lot, I really appreciate your answer!
Caro


----------



## Caro (Apr 9, 2010)

ff424 said:


> Why Breitling...? its the same reason we drive Range Rovers and not a Ford Explorer, its the same reason we eat a Peter Lugers Steakhouse in Brooklyn and not at Applesbees in Times Square, its the same reason you fly First Class and not coach, its the same reason you appreciate the original Rollerball movie and not the remake (showing my age), and so and so on, maybe I'm just different, but its funny how my co-workers always want to check out my Chrono Avenger or Avenger Skyland, while removing their Rolex or Tag as they lay it on there desk...funny thing, I never ask to see their watch? I guess maybe I'm an A#@hole in their eyes, but who cares, I like my gear and I know you guys like yours, after all you wouldn't be on here late at night posting your thoughts like a mental patient. Have a great weekend.


I love your answer, had a great laugh reading it, it is so true. But what is it that makes Breitling to you "first class", and not your colleagues' Tag or Rolex for instance? You said you might be an "A#@hole" in their eyes, do you think it is the perception people can have of Breitling owners to some extent, meaning you are somehow "apart" or different?
Caro


----------



## Caro (Apr 9, 2010)

UJU said:


> I need a robust watch that can I can wear anywhere without a worry. I also feel that the design matches my personality.


What do you mean when you say the design matches your personality? Do you think there are other brands that you think could paly in the same courtyard?
Caro


----------



## Split Second (Apr 18, 2007)

FWIW - I think Breitling has a style and character all to its own. Truthfully, most manufacturers offer this; which is why there are "homages" and fakes sold. But back to the original point, I own a couple of Breitlings, as well as Omega and TAG and each brand offers different attributes to me whether it be comfort, presence, or just fitting the particular mood I am. To me, however, Breitling offers the most unique styling. Sure, the quality is there, Breitling offers excellent customer service (IMHO - of course), but they as well offer captivating designs. And, I dare say, I think that Breitling has the best advertising to promote its product, too. 

Sorry if my post is a bit rambling...it's early Sunday morning. 

mike.


----------



## suvcollector (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi Caro. I just recently got my first Brietling so perhaps I can answer this from a newcomers perspective.

I have had many watches over the years, mostly vintage, Rolex, Tag & various oldies from Deco to the 50s. I like the old watches because first & foremost it is easier to get an anti-magnetic watch & the designs are more balanced, not designed just to impress or make the manufacturing process cheaper. All these reasons equally apply to a Breitling.

I have been let down badly by my last few long looked for vintage watches that I ended up paying over market for. Basically they were worn out in one way or another & not suitable for normal use, just collectors pieces. Pricey & beautiful but every time they go out there is always the possibility they may end up in Switzerland on a wait list for repair yet again. The stories we could all tell if there was time!

Basically got my Breitling because it is as well designed, structurally sound & anti-magnetic. Service can be done fairly quickly, reasonably & parts are easy to get. It is a status watch & sometimes you need one to be taken seriously. All these features come at a price, eventually I could justify & afford that price. Would have been there a long time ago if I'd just gone for it in the first place instead of messing around with the heartbreak of vintage Jaeger Le Coultre & such. However my new to me Breitling is still a vintage piece but cost about a third of current retail. A basic serivce was much the same as for one of my husbands Rolex.

It does get noticed a lot, actually I don't care for that. There are a lot of places I go regularly where a gold Brieting on my wrist could cause way to much trouble. It stays home those days & probably won't travel with me where any sort of attention could be a problem.

Good luck on your Study!



Caro said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am currently preparing a study about exclusive watches in terms of positioning for the purpose of my master, and I would very much like you to tell me why and what you find Breitling so special about, what you find is so ownable by them, so specific that others don't have (exm. TagHeur, Bell&Ross, Omega).
> Whatever you feel like saying about sharing your experience is welcome!


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

Caro said:


> Thanks for your answer.
> Do you own other brands but Breitling? Is your choice for robustness for instance motivated by your occupation? and finally do you wear your Breitling watch everyday?
> KR,
> Caro


in a collection of 25 watches, only 3 are breitlings, all from the windrider collection. chopard, ulyse nardin, tag heuer, iwc, baume et mercier, movado, omega and several others are also represented in my collection, but these watches as superb as they are do not convey the sense of indestrutability that my three breitlings exude. created from blocks of metal, 300-500meters of water resistance, thick curved saphire crystals, and unique styling that is often mimicked by others. as a guy who owns other fine watches i think i am qualified to assert that breitling makes a damn fine watch! 
in regards to your other inquiries, my occupation has no bearing on my collection as i could wear a digital timex daily, and my choice of which watch to wear is based on a whim. i try to wear everything at least once a month.
hope this helps and good luck:-!
btw, my wife who has been know to wreck a lesser watch has tried but failed to wreck hers. that feat is the biggest endorsement i could ever bestow on the brand.


----------



## Caro (Apr 9, 2010)

Split Second said:


> FWIW - I think Breitling has a style and character all to its own. Truthfully, most manufacturers offer this; which is why there are "homages" and fakes sold. But back to the original point, I own a couple of Breitlings, as well as Omega and TAG and each brand offers different attributes to me whether it be comfort, presence, or just fitting the particular mood I am. To me, however, Breitling offers the most unique styling. Sure, the quality is there, Breitling offers excellent customer service (IMHO - of course), but they as well offer captivating designs. And, I dare say, I think that Breitling has the best advertising to promote its product, too.
> 
> Sorry if my post is a bit rambling...it's early Sunday morning.
> 
> mike.


Hi Mike, thanks for your answer! What is the advertising you recall you seem to find more appealing than the competitors'? Are you sensitive to it? Does it influence your perception of the brand?
Caro


----------



## Caro (Apr 9, 2010)

novedl said:


> in a collection of 25 watches, only 3 are breitlings, all from the windrider collection. chopard, ulyse nardin, tag heuer, iwc, baume et mercier, movado, omega and several others are also represented in my collection, but these watches as superb as they are do not convey the sense of indestrutability that my three breitlings exude. created from blocks of metal, 300-500meters of water resistance, thick curved saphire crystals, and unique styling that is often mimicked by others. as a guy who owns other fine watches i think i am qualified to assert that breitling makes a damn fine watch!
> in regards to your other inquiries, my occupation has no bearing on my collection as i could wear a digital timex daily, and my choice of which watch to wear is based on a whim. i try to wear everything at least once a month.
> hope this helps and good luck:-!
> btw, my wife who has been know to wreck a lesser watch has tried but failed to wreck hers. that feat is the biggest endorsement i could ever bestow on the brand.


Thank you!
and all my best to your wife !;-)


----------



## rik (Jun 18, 2006)

I think one thing that has been missed out so far is the brand image/positioning, and that is the thing that hooked me. For some time I never wore a watch because every time I took a watch in for a new battery, sure as eggs is eggs, a couple of weeks later the thing would stop. At that time in my life I was wearing cheap Timex or Lorus. I decided one day never to waste money on another watch until I could 'afford a Rolex' and relied on the clock on my mobile phone instead. This was in the probable/sure knowledge that I would never be able to splash money on a Rolex-priced watch I hasten to add.

In this 'non watch educated' period of my life the term 'Rolex' was being used in its common usage which, for a large proportion of people, means that 'Rolex' and 'expensive watch' are interchangeable phrases.

At this time, thinking back, I was vaguely aware of Breitling, but only as the name on the side of a round the world balloon and on the side of a Le Mans racing car. I wasn't even probably aware that they made watches.

Having a lifelong interest in aircraft and aviation (without having a profession in the field) I came across Breitling properly at an airshow. I saw a 'Breitling Owners Club' tent and, looking at the programme (airshow souvenir booklet) saw an advert for Breitling and instantly changed the line to 'until I can afford a Breitling'. Sure enough, when a twist in fortune a couple of years later meant that I could afford a quality watch, there was no other choice - I wanted in the tent where you just have to flash your watch next time I went to the airshow and so Breitling was the choice.

In my opinion, more than any other brand, Breitling have positioned themselves not as a 'quality watch maker' but as a 'quality aviation supplier'. By purchasing one you are not necessarily buying a 'quality watch' but an aviation instrument which may appeal on many different levels. Your watch is designed for an industry that demands exacting specifications, ruggedness and performance.

- You may be in the industry and want an instrument for the purpose it was designed for.

- You may not be in the industry but require/value similar performance and specs

- You may not be in the industry but are interested in all things aviation and by buying a Breitling are buying into that sphere of interest (and getting into an exclusive tent at an airshow!)

- You might want to pretend to be a pilot to pull girls!!

Whatever the individual reason(s), Breitling's positioning as 'aviation supplier' has got them the sale.

Whereas other brands have brand associations none are as strongly tied to the ethos of the brand. For example Rolex may sponsor high end golf and tennis events but they are not considered a 'sports' brand but are almost a slang term for 'expensive quality watch'. I have no doubt that Omega pay a lot of money to get strapped to Bond's wrist but that can't carry a whole brand. Tag have a connection to motorsport but that's almost as a by-product of their image as the watch of the 'cool guy' like Steve McQueen and Brad Pitt.

Other, higher brands like Patek and JLC eschew any brand association on the basis that if you are buying one of their watches then you are doing so because of what they are and nothing else, which at that level you probably are.

An added benefit of Breitling's position however comes when Breitling owners get together. They are likely to have common interests or opinions. Even if they aren't in the aviation industry they are probably going to have a passing interest in aviation or technology. There is an immediate bond and I think that is what fosters the feeling of being in the Breitling 'club' - the discussions and associations can immediately go deeper than just the watch. This 'club' feeling further cements the brand loyalty.

Of course, Breitling also make some kick-ass dive watches too, but that's not the reason I bought my B-1, but the diving industry is also one where specifications and demands are exacting because lives depend on your instruments.

Damn, I've gone on a bit haven't I? I'll shut up now but suffice to sum up: Why did I buy a Breitling? To get into a tent at an airshow!


----------



## danielcm (Jun 28, 2009)

Caro said:


> :thanks Many thanks Daniel for wishing me good luck!
> What i like most in your message and that really got me interested is when you say Breitling gives you a kick. The key is always in things we don't find logical when something really appeals to us, could you try to tell me more about this "kick", is it when you look at the watch on your wrist, is it about what it says about you somehow to others (and if the case, what do you think people see in you wearing a Breitling, what does it say about you) etc. This would really help me build a perception of so called brand territoy abd what makes brand preference.
> Thanks!
> Caro


the "kick" is rather hard to explain, lets just say its somehow similar to love at first sight. you see the overall look and feel of the watch and you just know its what you like more than any other watch/brand. as i mentioned earlier, its more related to personal taste. if you also notice i said look and feel. sometimes you see a nice watch but when you try it on, it does not match you at all, its too big, too thick, too small, too formal, too common, too lame, etc... as to what others say, i dont really give a damn, but they seem to think of you as not the usual "tag/omega/rolex" guy, in a good way - i think.


----------



## Fiery (Apr 28, 2009)

This is indeed a very interesting topic. When I was a small child (6 to 10 years old), I was always fascinated by aviation. Fighter jets, commercial jets, aircraft carriers, Top Gun, Final Countdown, visiting air shows, you know the stuff.

When I got my first fine watch though, I wasn't aware of the obvious connection between Breitling and aviation, and for purely aesthetical reasons I picked a Tag Heuer Link. Since the age of 10, I was occupied 100% by computers and software development, hence my dreams about aviation (becoming a pilot, seeing famous airplanes like SR-71A, stepping foot a real aircraft carrier, etc) already faded away.

For some reason I couldn't fall in love with my Tag. It is definitely a fine time piece, it has a wonderful design, but it lacks something. A plus, a charm, a "feel" to it. It was somehow too "clinical", too "sterile" for my liking.

Then as I started educating myself about fine watch brands, I ran into Breitling. I loved their website, I loved their watch names -- silly, isn't it? It's just a model name, but somehow Blackbird reminds you to the SR-71A spy plane, B-1 reminds you the bomber, B-2 reminds you the stealth bomber, etc. etc. Even the name of Breitling watches makes me remind me of my young age when I was leafing through aviation magazines, aviation books, watching the debut of the first stealth aircraft (F-117A), etc. [BTW, when will Breitling introduce a watch called Nighthawk? Just wondering...]

So after reading more and more about Breitling, I got myself a Colt II Quartz. Right after that I saw a B-1 on a friend's wrist, and that was it. I fell in love with it the first sight, and had to have one. Got my B-1 only 2 weeks after my first Breitling.

Since then everytime I walk near an AD that carries Breitlings, I have to go in. Just by looking at the beautiful Breitlings in the shop window makes my day a bit better. It was very hard to resist getting my 3rd, 4th, ... Breitling after spending quite a few bucks in a very short time on my first two Breitlings. I considered quite a few different Breitlings to date, and if I had the necessary funds, I could buy at least 2-3 Breitlings tomorrow -- and I just know I'd love them all just like my two Breitlings.

Why is that? I'm not sure. I guess it's a combination of solid feel, aviation connection, branding (model names), looks (very sophisticated design with a lot of details), ambassadors (I always thought Travolta is a super-cool guy). Looks is even more complicated: I think Breitling is the only brand that can pull off making very shiny, very busy designs that are still 100% masculine. Even the way they pick dial colours is spot on. Their bracelets, leather straps, rubber straps are all top notch designs, and they have everything on the technical side as well (SEL, screwed links, all-solid links, top quality clasps).

What I don't actually like about Breitling watches is the size. You really need to have a substantial wrist to be able to pull off all their creations. If you're destined to have a skinny wrist like me, it's not easy to understand the fact that you cannot pull off half the Breitling model range. To me it's a bit like dreaming about flying a plane: I know I'll never become a pilot, especially not a fighter jet pilot. And I know I'll never be able to put a Super Avenger or a Chrono-Matic 49 on my wrist -- but it's cool to at least toy with the idea, and admire those pieces...


----------



## Greaves (Apr 29, 2008)

425Ranger said:


> My Master.... thats rich.


Thank you. :-s


----------



## Split Second (Apr 18, 2007)

Caro said:


> Hi Mike, thanks for your answer! What is the advertising you recall you seem to find more appealing than the competitors'? Are you sensitive to it? Does it influence your perception of the brand?
> Caro


Well, compared with other brands, Breitling's advertisements- aside from John Travolta, are not filled with celebrities. Generally, it is a picture of a given model, and in the background a jet with the caption, "instruments for professionals." They were not glamorous, nor pretty, and did not prompt a fancy lifestyle, but instead put forth the presentation that Breitling watches had high tolerances, were functional, and durable. To be an instrument for professionals, I associated Breitlings with being precision-crafted, and high quality. And, yes, I still find the advertisements today to be of interest, and will take a moment to read through the entire text. Others, such as Tag, Omega, Rolex, I just look at the picture and move on.

mike.


----------



## Caro (Apr 9, 2010)

Split Second said:


> Well, compared with other brands, Breitling's advertisements- aside from John Travolta, are not filled with celebrities. Generally, it is a picture of a given model, and in the background a jet with the caption, "instruments for professionals." They were not glamorous, nor pretty, and did not prompt a fancy lifestyle, but instead put forth the presentation that Breitling watches had high tolerances, were functional, and durable. To be an instrument for professionals, I associated Breitlings with being precision-crafted, and high quality. And, yes, I still find the advertisements today to be of interest, and will take a moment to read through the entire text.  Others, such as Tag, Omega, Rolex, I just look at the picture and move on.
> 
> mike.


Thanks a lot Mike, i really appreciate you could take some time to answer my question.
Cheers,
Caro


----------



## Split Second (Apr 18, 2007)

Caro said:


> Thanks a lot Mike, i really appreciate you could take some time to answer my question.
> Cheers,
> Caro


No worries. Good luck with your study.

mike.


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

Caro,

interesting topic. I am currently finishing up my Ph.D. on a similar topic, namely the evaluation of contemporary art (art that is produced right now) with art historical and market criteria. What is it that makes an art historian say an artwork is historically valuable or good? And what is it that makes the market decide that one piece sell for more than another piece? Does quality have something to do with price? What kinds of explanations are there for value and quality?

It will be helpful for you to first define the different categories of why people buy watches and the different categories of watches. When you read this thread carefully, basically no one said "I buy Breitling because they are horological innovators." But almost everyone said "I like the looks" or "the image is appealing to me".

When you ask the same question to Patek people they will tell you that Patek simply produces some of the finest watches commonly available in terms of finish, complications and sheer watchmaking prowess. Breitling isn't known for its in-house haute horlogerie calibers. Patek is.

Then you need to see that a nice watch, like art, is a status symbol and that watches and art are the two commodities with the highest gain in value from pure material cost to retail cost. A labor cost theory kind of works for watches (especially high-end ones) but it doesn't really work for art.

You should look into the brand image in particular and you should make sure that you differentiate between different markets/cultures. For example TAG Heuer is very highly regarded in Mexico and the US. In Europe they get even less respect than Breitling from aficionados. So you also have to separate the image as per the group. For a normal person any 2000+$ watch will be WOW. For the aficionado it has to be a certain brand. And for the true connoisseur certain brands must be avoided. Read Bourdieu's Distinction in this regard if you haven't already.

I own a Breitling Chronospace from 1995, IIRC. And am looking at buying an Airwolf. I like the Breitling design and the finish of their watches. I also like the brand history. It is part of the big historic watch brands (unlike Cartier for example, who started as a jeweler not a watchmaker even though he had significant impact on watchmaking and inventions, or TAG who are just too young). I buy a Breitling for function and looks, though. Other brands have equal or better finish. You can get the same movements and the same finish in a Sinn watch for less than half (puts on flame suit). Even the same look because Sinn shamelessly copied it for the classic models.

The problem with brand perception of Breitling in Germany is that they have long been the domain of would-be poseurs, would-be secret agents and would-be pilots who are seeking a tough guy baroudeur image but are having trouble winning the fight against the beer belly.  The worst were the pimp of the B category. They would wear a gold Breitling instead of a gold Rolex. So you could either choose a model that didn't fall into the classic category or you would have to get a vintage one. This really dragged down their brand image so much that the status symbol part of Breitling suffered. As a result, the would-bes were not wearing them anymore. This made the path free for those who appreciate them for their function and design and can now wear them without being ridiculed.

Actually, if I buy the Airwolf it will be because of the movement. It's a superprecise quartz movement and although it is not inhouse, I think there are no other manufacturers that use this movement in their watches. If there are any, then they have to take it up with Breitling in terms of design. And that's where they will probably lose. If Linde Werdelin used the same movement with their design at even a slightly higher price, I would probably get that. But they don't.

I am not sure how the brand image history and perception are in the US or in Asia (this is an international board, so you should get international input). But it's something you should definitely look into or at least set as a geographic limit for your study.

Cheers,

Till


----------



## jojo (Feb 10, 2006)

tfar said:


> You can get the same movements and the same finish in a Sinn watch for less than half (puts on flame suit). Even the same look because Sinn shamelessly copied it for the classic models.
> 
> Till


Intresting reading exept from the sinn rippoff
sorry but sinn brought the right to produce and parts as breitling was sold out in the 70s and they still produce the sinn 903 based on the design from the breitling 806 as they brought the rights to that design

regards Jonas


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

Jojo, you mean they bought the rights to produce similar watches? That's interesting. I didn't know that. Always wondered how the copyright issue was dealt with. Thanks for correcting me on this point. 

Till


----------



## Smeg (Feb 10, 2006)

There's just something about them! 

What can I tell you - I had no idea Breitling existed. A few years back I thought TAG (gasp) and Rolex were the pinnacle of watchmaking. I thought Omeeeeeegas were for boring old men (my dad has a Seamaster from '63) and thought my Tissot was awesome.

I worked my way up from my Tissot in to a few TAGs, then Submariner and GMT "homages" etc. Then I laid my eyes on a coworker's (admittedly fake) Navitimer and I was in love. The watch, not the coworker. Most Breitlings remain outside of the range of "my wife will never notice" - but with the soft economy, I was able to pick up my Colt II for a song.

I don't intend to ever look back. Beautiful tool watches from a company with a robust history - that you don't see on every Tom, Dick & Harry. What more can you ask for?

Oh - and I'm not a pilot but I play one on TV. : ) Kidding, but I love just about anything aircraft related.


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

Caro,

did you think of posting a poll here? Now that you have some idea of what the possible questions and answers may be you could go quantitative with a poll. Consult with your prof first, though. There are rules for that kind of thing. And also a certain methodology.

Your quest gave me the idea of starting my own very amateurish poll on the Casio forum just for kicks. Check it out here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=387595

Till


----------



## homathetes (Dec 2, 2009)

Hello Caro et al

I recently got my first Breitling, a Superocean Pro, coming from a background of military and vintage watch collecting. In the last year or so I became very interested in dive watches. This genre of watches, as is well known, has had a long cult of fans who appreciate these watches not so much for aesthetic reason but more for reasons of engineering. Dive watches are tools, as they say. By identifying such watches as tools, it seems to designate qualities of toughness, reliability, and simplicity. And so what has happened in dive watches is a race to have watches with the deepest water resistance, the sturdiest cases, the most legible dials, etc.

What is interesting is how many of these watches, while being engineering marvels, are somewhat cumbersome or odd for everyday wear (the Omega Proplof comes to mind as a paradigmatic example of a brilliant watch which is very odd looking and I imagine would look silly to most non-watch people). This is not a defect of dive watches _per se_, because in their designed-for extreme environments, they perform brilliantly. However, for most of us who are not doing underwater demolition or heliox deep dives, we would like the excellence of a dive watch in a package which is versatile.

The Superocean is a complete package in this regard. It has long been respected for having the "Breitling standard" of thoroughly thought out design, impeccable build quality, and forward-thinking engineering. It is also built with traditional designs which continue to look good after years on the market.

Which brings me to my Superocean Professional. My Pro model meets, for me, these standards in many ways: It has an excellent, accurate moment. The case is understated and very tough (the brushed finish is still in great shape). It is a nearly ten year old watch which incorporates much of the technology which is still considered cutting-edge: a helium release valve, a domed AR coated sapphire crystal, a huge WR rating, an inner-threading crown, an anti-magnetic caseback, and a fine solid-link bracelet with an extension. When looking for mainstream or boutique companies offering dive watches with all these elements straight away you find the list is few. Finding one in a reasonable size for everyday wear and the list is shorter.

So what put it all together for me was the unified design. Like many Breitlings (though not all), I think this watch is an _instrument_. This instrument is aesthetically cohesive. But primarily it is something I expect to unfailingly rely on in (nearly) all of the situations (adverse or not) which I can foresee encountering. Given that I'm talking about a watch, those situations are very diverse. Instruments for every day life need to be correspondingly versatile. I will feel very comfortable taking the watch on month long hikes, recreational dives, dates, concerts, travels--both the mundane and the adventurous.

Answering the big question of watches (will I wear it?) often happens only with qualifications. I feel like there are few times for years to come where my answer with this one will be anything less than a simple 'yes!' As is well put on another thread, "for long term contentment a thing has to resonate with core values and ideals."

For me, my Superocean Pro resonates. It has a understated vintage-inspired looks; it has build quality which corresponds to its over-engineered design which I believe I will be able to rely on for a long time. It is, in sum, an adroit watch for my purposes. Not that I expect it to be my last Breitling, as they continue to offer a line of robust, professional watches that are full of tradition and are designed to continued to be valued and used as time passes...Hope this helps!


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

Well written and very nice watch. Breitling should use your text as marketing. 

Till


----------



## Codeman60 (Apr 13, 2010)

Trying to quantify what attracts me to Breitling is akin to being asked to explain faith. No explanation is needed by those who already know, none is truly sufficient for those who don't. Maybe someone who is a pilot, design engineer, poet, and artist might be able to capture it in words, but I'm none of those. I am, however, attracted to beautifully executed tools that don't sacrifice functionality just to look good. If form didn't follow function, I wouldn't own one.


----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)

Codeman60 said:


> I am, however, attracted to beautifully executed tools that don't sacrifice functionality just to look good. If form didn't follow function, I wouldn't own one.


:-!

Breitling funcionality is high compared to the competition. Of the brands in their main price bracket, being anywhere from £1200-£3000 I guess (so including Omega, B&R, Bremont, Ball, Fortis, higher-end TAG/Sinn/Oris, entry Panerai/IWC/Rolex, BetM, Eterna, Tudor) I can't find an _entry_-level watch with 500m WR, bombproof double-AR-coated crystal, flat for damage protection and a bezel designed for the ultimate useability including being able to turn it easily with wet or greasy hands, a thermocompensated quartz movement good to 10 sec/year or a COSC automatic and a proper, threaded-pin bracelet. Also their dials are excellent, if a little busy. I don't mind the polished finish either - it's easier to look after than any other kind of finish.

But the prices have rocketed recently - more so than most other brands it seems - and that is taking interest away from a brand new one.


----------



## UJU (Apr 13, 2009)

Caro said:


> What do you mean when you say the design matches your personality? Do you think there are other brands that you think could paly in the same courtyard?
> Caro


Well. I do own a few other brands including a Rolex, but Breitling seems to match better wrt my personal style. For someone not being the descreet silent type I thought; why not top it off with a relatively "blingy" watch?


----------

